# Always Maltese and midwest breeder referrals



## pla (May 18, 2009)

We live in the Chicago area and are looking for a female puppy from a reputable breeder. While looking online, we found a breeder in Alabama, Always Maltese. The website looks quite good but we are wondering if anyone has any personal experience with this breeder. Also, are there any recommendations for breeders in midwest.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know about Always Maltese, but go to AMA Breeders By State there are 3 listed much closer to you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cher Chien Maltese is in IL
Ta Jon in Oklahoma
there are quite a few others


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I know Sher(K/C Mom) maltese Catcher, is from Always Maltese, and I heard that she had a good experience with them. But I know another member here, did not have a good experience with them. Just FYI.


----------

